# F5 Aero wheel option



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

So I can't afford aero wheels for my F5 so I hijacked my TTR3's off of my B12. I have removed the decals because they were peeling. A new set of decals should be on their way to me, I'm hoping they will be the updated graphics that Felt is using on the 2011 TT bikes.

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/hhRdM3k4Uqcwoj7rNqbX0g?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/_hLEBzN6raAs/TM8ARxaWZEI/AAAAAAAAAgQ/y8ekay9-qHQ/s800/10%2012%3A59%3A53%20PM.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks good, I might jack my TTR4s from my B16. They aren't as deep as the TTR3s, but they would definitely look cool.

I actually like the no sticker look. My stickers are peeling in spots too, did you use anything after you peeled the stickers off?


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Use a hairdryer to heat the decals and pull them off slowly while still applying heat. I used a pair of needle nose pliers to pull on the decal to keep my fingers from burning under the heat of the dryer. It still leaves little residue behind that you can then either rub off with your fingers or use a solvent. Be warned though the adhesive used can be a bear to remove if there is a lot left on the rim after removing the decal. Hope that helps. It was trial and error for me. As hard as it was to remove the decals I'm surprised that they ever started peeling to begin with.


----------

